# Solved: Create a "go to top button"



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

Does anybody know how to create a hyperlink to the top of one of my pages or to a specific paragraph


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

Text

&nbsp

&nbsp

&nbsp

&nbsp

Go to top


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its called bookmarking if you want look it up on the web html tutorials


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

Do you have a link to those tutorials?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.dtp-aus.com/htmtags1.htm#BookMark
http://www.mcli.dist.maricopa.edu/tut/lessons.html
http://www.freewebmasterhelp.com/tutorials/html-basics/4
http://www.tutorials4u.com/html/
http://davesite.com/webstation/html/


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

WOW!!!!! That's a lot of links.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you asked   
sometimes i think different styles explain things to different people so i usually try to post a few links 
but
Lareux 
has covered it all in his post


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

I agree. I bookmarked all the links. I can't look at them right now, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

cherers for your help


----------



## xXshadowXx (Jun 11, 2008)

To have a "go to top" button, or something similar, do this:

where you want the link to direct you:
<a link="name">

where you want the button:
Go to top

replace name with anything you want..

There ya go


----------

